# I need Help, What do I do now?



## Krstn&Locket (Dec 5, 2004)

My 2yr old minature horse grew over and she is 39 in. She is to nice quality to do nothing with. What can I do. I herd about a registry called The National Show Pony. Could I register her with that? I really love showing and I want more than anything to show her. I'm 16 and I love my mini and I could never sell her but I don;t know what I can do with her now.


----------



## Krstn&Locket (Dec 5, 2004)

My mini is registered with AMHR but the people I got her from lied on her papers because her mom is definately oversized to. They bred her to a 34in stalliion but my mare still went over.


----------



## mizbeth (Dec 6, 2004)

I am assuming that you have a correct measurement on your mare? It is pretty easy to get them 1" over or under at times.

R measures at the withers I'm pretty sure, but definately measure different from A's.

There has been posts about the show pony registry so perhaps you can do a search here on the forum and find the answers you are looking for.

B


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 6, 2004)

R measures at the last hair on the mane. Other than making sure her feet are appropiately trimmed and she's set up correctly for measuring (legs square and on a level surface) there's not much you can do. Maybe Karen Shaw will poke her head in here about your registration problems; she'll know more about that than me.


----------



## walkoffaith (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello






If your mares sire or dam is registered AMHR then you can register your mare NSPR http://www.shetlandminiature.com/docs/pdfs...how_reg_app.pdf

The NSPR will require cooperation from the breeder as you will need DNA from at least one parent.

WCMHR (World Class Miniature Horse Registry) which has a division for ponies 38'' to 48'' http://www.wcmhr.com/

and if she is a pinto there is also the PtHA (Pinto Horse Association of America)

http://www.pinto.org/

You can also do an online search for horse owner groups in your area, Ohio has the Ohio's Horseman's Council http://www.ohiohorsemanscouncil.com/.

Terri Tyler


----------



## Dances_in_the_moon (Dec 25, 2004)

The best thing to do is probly ask the registration places. We had one that grew over, we got rid of her be4cause we didn't have room for her. I still miss her.





Dances _ in _ the _moon


----------

